

EC2 Founders' Nimbula releases 2.0 version of product - c4urself
https://nimbula.com/secure/products/release_note/382/

======
canbefun
Brilliant - this is great news. I think I'm going to build myself a private
cloud in my basement and begin my plans of world domination.

